# paint pots 101



## xoleaxo (Feb 9, 2008)

forgive me if this has been discussed already, but i couldn't find anything when i searched.. 

how do you use paint pots?  i know you can use them as eyeshadows but what about when people use them as bases to make colors pop?  how do you know what paint pots to use with what eyeshadows?  what are the best PPs to get?

i'm thinking about buying some paint pots to experiment with but any help would be appreciated too!  thanks!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 9, 2008)

I use paint pots mainly as bases.  I use them with the same colors that the paint pots are, but sometimes even switch it up.  For example I tried Fresco Rose with a brown shadow on top today & it looked amazing!  My favorites are Fresco Rose, Indianwood, Greenstroke, and Moss Scape.  Just experiment with them!


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I use paint pots mainly as bases. I use them with the same colors that the paint pots are, but sometimes even switch it up. For example I tried Fresco Rose with a brown shadow on top today & it looked amazing! My favorites are Fresco Rose, Indianwood, Greenstroke, and Moss Scape. Just experiment with them!_

 
Thanks for the suggestion of using fresco rose with a brown shadow, i will have to try that tonight


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2008)

I apply my PPs with MAC brush 231 and I use them as an eye shadow. My favourites are Delft, Otherwordly and Moss Scape. From Fafi I want Rollickin', Nice Vice and Girl Friendly. I like bright colors as eye shadows and the PPs last very long!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 9, 2008)

*A search of the words Paint Pot in MAC Chat brought up the following responses: *

Paint Pots-Understanding the Use

Texture of Paint Pots

How to Sanitize Paint Pots

 Paints, paint pots, and shade sticks . . . 

New to Paint Pots - Bare Study Question 

Did anyone purchase any Paint Pots??

paint pots as a base. 

*Please feel free to append one of the existing threads with Paint Pot questions. 

For recommendations on the best colours, please post a question in the Recommendations forum. *


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Paint Pot application help needed*

I just recently got my first paintpot (constructivist), and I tried to put it on my lid with my finger, and it seemed to dry before I could blend it. Does anyone have any tips on how you may apply this product or to make it easier? Thanks


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

Some paint post are more creamy than others.  I've found that some i can apply with my finger and others i have to use a brush.

Try to use a flat brush to apply and see if you have better luck.  i use the 242 brush for paint pot application

Good luck


----------



## MacArtist (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

Try using a 224 for paints and paintpots, it's what I use consistently. Just dip the brush in and swirl.


----------



## macedout (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

i use 252 brush to spread p/p on. and everytime i deviate from this it comes out like sh**, so i always go back to the 252!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

I agree, some paint pots are creamier than others. In my experience, my lighter colored paint pots are creamier than my darker colored ones.
Although applying with my fingers doesn't take much time, I always prefer to apply the paint pots with a brush. I usually use the #194 concealer brush as I find it really easy to work with.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

I have to add that at first i didnt not like my paintetly paint pot.  I only applied it with the 242 brush and I'm not sure that happened but maybe the appiication was too thick.  And I'm a WOC so having pasty white eyelids was not flattering on me

But then I tried it once day with my finger and it looked great.  With my finger i wass able to apply a thin wash of the paint pot and i was able to achieve the look i wanted.


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

I use a mixture of my finger and the 252 brush, but I think it's really personal prefrence and using what works for you. I've never had them "dry up" on me as you described but maybe you could try warming the paint pot up in your hand a little bit before you go to apply it.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

I use a concealer brush


----------



## TDoll (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

This may sound super weird...but it's true....I kind of discovered this accidentally.
Whenever I get a new paint pot, _some _of them can do this and are hard to apply and just don't blend well...even with a brush.  (I always prefer my fingers when using paint pots though) Constructivist being one that has this problem with me as well. ANYWAY... I store all my paint pots upside down.  So I would use the paint pot, have a hard time with it *curses*, store it upside down, reach for it a few weeks later...and VOILA....easily blends.  
I've heard storing them upside down keeps them from drying out and separating from the edges b/c the moisture goes to the top b/c it's upside down.  This happened with my Blackground and Pharaoh and some others I forgot.  But most recently with my Constructivist also. When I first got Pharaoh it was pretty much unusable. Now, it's great.
So try storing them upside down!


----------



## pennybeau (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_...ANYWAY... I store all my paint pots upside down.  So I would use the paint pot, have a hard time with it *curses*, store it upside down, reach for it a few weeks later...and VOILA....easily blends.  
I've heard storing them upside down keeps them from drying out and separating from the edges b/c the moisture goes to the top b/c it's upside down..._

 
Thanks TDoll I'm totally going to have to try that. :]

When I apply my paintpots I like to use my ring finger. I think the heat really helps in giving a smoother application. I've tried using a brush but it just didn't look right. But this is just my experience. :] But if you're more comfortable in using a brush than your finger I would go with a concealer brush or a dense brush like the 242, and then maybe a fluffier brush to blend. HTH! :]


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

I use the 252 or 217 for some paintpots.  I've also found on some of my paint pots the first layer is a bit dryer than the underlying product. swirl your finger or brush around in it a little more and see if that helps.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

I use the 231 for applying Paint Pots or my fingers.


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

I use my fingers too for applying paint pot. For painterly paint pot, I have to remove the top layer first before application. As the top layer of painterly is very dry. Wherelse for Nice Vice, there are no problem at all.


----------



## a_star (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

I usually use the 252 brush to apply it on my lids then use my fingers to blend it out. Or you can just use your clean fingers to start.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I use the 252 or 217 for some paintpots.  I've also found on some of my paint pots the first layer is a bit dryer than the underlying product. swirl your finger or brush around in it a little more and see if that helps._


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

242 brush is perfect when applying Paint pots! I have Constructivist as well, and it's much more dry than pots usually are. 242 is perfect creating the right shape (I like to do some king of cat-shape to the outer corner), but other concealer brush work fine as well.


----------



## sweetie (Jan 4, 2009)

*Paint Pots--What are they?*

So I decided to go ahead and risk sounding dumb and ask what exactly are paint pots for?  I've seen people use them and shadow, as primers and as bases.  Are they basically a cream eyeshadow?  Are they used as a primer instead of something like UDPP?  I was thinking they were a shadow base but then I've seen people use them on top of their UDPP and under their shadows.  Is there a reason to use them if you use a primer?  Please help me come out of the dark!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

They can be work alone like a cream shadow, or e/s can be put overtop to make the colour more vibrant, or change it slightly.  Some people use both a primer and the paintpot because the paintpot does not always work very well as the sole base for oily lids.


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

omg i love paint pots...i use them instead of UDPP...i don't know if my eyelids were feeling particularly sensitive at the time...but when i tried to put UDPP on it burned like crazy...i have used it before with no problem...but i love the way my paint pots make my eyeshadow stand out...i love my painterly and my rollickin (fafi?) sorry i'm new to mac so i forget things lol


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

Well I know people use them for different things.
-Make colors more vibrant
-Have a better color payoff
I like using Girl Friendly p/p just as an eyeshadow and it works really good.
It always depends the color though.


----------



## Rennah (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

I really like Bare Study paint pot... I use it as a base as well as a highlighter. It's a gorgeous color.

You can use the paint pot by itself but it will probably crease if it isn't set with a powder eyeshadow.


----------



## sweetie (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

Hmmmm OK.  So if I already use a primer will the paint pots benefit my shadow at all besides if I want to use it as pretty eyeshadow?  Will it make it last longer or show brighter than just the primer?  Would using primer and paint pot under powder shadow give better results than primer and regular cream shadow under powder shadow?  Thank you all for helping!


----------



## cetati (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

Using a paint pot under powder shadow really gives it a different dimension in color and makes a flat color more interesting.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

Paintpots are one the best things from the MAC line (to me anyways)

I dont use UDPP underneath my PPs because I dont have oily lids. They make powder shadows last and also makes a colour more vibrant. Plus different coloured PP's will change the colour of a shadow. For example put something like Steamy over Blackground PP and you'll have a darrrrk lid colour with teal duochrome if you put the same shadow over something like Delft you'll have a vibrant teal. I rarely ever use a PP alone


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

Paint pots alone are great when you're in a rush! I had no time to do my eyes today, so I did a swipe of Perky with some mascara, and it's still pretty.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

I use Painterly as a base, and love it!  It's been a lifesaver, I was ready to give up on so many e/s colors because the pay off was terrible.  Now there's no more having to thickly layer on a e/s for good color, no more creasing, and most colors last 12+ hours.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

I love love love paintpots!  One of the best things that MAC has come out with IMO.  I use Painterly and Soft Ochre as bases for my shadows and not only is the color payoff 150% better but my makeup looks awsome from when I put it on at 6 a.m. to nighttime when I take it off (it looks great even through my workouts!).  And for those days that I don't feel like wearing anything, I use them alone with mascara and it looks great!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_They can be work alone like a cream shadow, or e/s can be put overtop to make the colour more vibrant, or change it slightly. Some people use both a primer and the paintpot because the paintpot does not always work very well as the sole base for oily lids._

 
Thats exactly how I would have put it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I adore paint pots, I use them over UDPP and under eyeshadow. I like them because it evens out my skintone, helps the shadows blend easier, makes the colours more vibrant, and if using something like painterly or soft ochre it makes the e/s colours more true to the colour they look like in the pan.

I hope that helps somewhat


----------



## sweeteternity (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

I also use paint pots over UDPP and under shadows. 
I do this for many reasons that have already been stated (helps with colour payoff, staying power, lack of creasing, blendability). 

Right now I have 7 different paint pots for reasons VDUB*BELLA mentioned. Paint pots work wonders at changing the way a shadow looks. This is maximized when using duochrome shadows. For example, wearing Old Gold pigment with a flesh-coloured base is totally different from a black base, like Blackground paint pot, which brings out the green a lot more. 

Also, my go-to paint pot is Rubenesque, which just so happens to look gorgeous on its own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I use my more coloured paint pots a lot, too.


----------



## sweetie (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

Well thank you guys for your responses.  You have convinced me to at least try them.  I saw several at my CCO when i picked up some holiday brush sets so I'll go there and pick up one (maybe 2 lol).  I do remember that they had rubenesque and I thought it was so pretty but didn't know what to do with it.  Hopefull they will still have it.


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Paint Pot application*

Hi Just got blackground for a smokey eye and I love the intensity it gives but find it a little tough to blend. What is the best way to apply it?

Thanks


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

I've heard that feathering it on using a 217 works well as it keeps the edges from being too harsh but spreads the colour evenly. That's one option!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

because my paint potsare used on myself only i sanitise my hands and fingers and use my finger.  then i can pat it on which works better than stroking it on.  delft doesn't blend that well on me but patting it on works a treat!


----------



## radarlove (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

I tend to apply with either my finger or a 217 brush. For this I'd recommend patting a small amount on your lid with your finger and then blending out harsh lines with the 217.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

I use my (clean!) ring finger to apply and blend out my paint pots, especially darker ones like blackground.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

I prefer to keep my fingers out of the pot so I use the 242, as it is a bit firm and has synthetic fibres which are good for emollient products.  Then I blend it out on the lid and at the crease with the #217.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

^what she said.


----------



## heygirlhey698 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

I usually just use a clean ring finger and apply it where i need it


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

I use either a flat synthetic brush by the Body Shop, or a fluffy synthetic brush (similar to 217) by the same brand. The fluffy one works best, I think.


----------



## Dean (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

I have also noticed that blackgroud has somewhat of a 'dryer' texture than 
other paint pots.

try mixing in a nip of moisturiser (pref w/out spf) to it and then blend with
217. I find it helps blend alot easier and gives you more 'play time' to apply 
you e/s with out the pp drying out on the lid.

remember, just a dabb'l do. you dont what a slippery mess of black paint haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





have fun!


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Pain Pot application*

Thanks everyone this has been helpful - I have a 242 and 217 I'll try that

If not maybe fingers or moisturizer but still unsure about putting fingers in the pot


----------



## MelmoK (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pot application*

I always use my finger and blend out with a brush.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pot application*

Similar to MAC_Whore, I use the 242 to build the color (any Paints/Paint Pot) onto the middle of the lid then blend into the outer and inner corners using the 217.

Blackground in particular is a little more difficult to work with in my opinion, just because it's so wet and emollient. I first put Soft ochre on the lid and blend with the 242 and 217, then build Blackground on top of that. This improves the staying power, as well as helps it blend better and softens the intensity of the color. Hope that helps!


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 31, 2009)

*Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

*can one use fluidline eyeliner like a paint pot? If you have already done this, did it crease? thanks*


----------



## Susanne (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

You can use it like that, but wear a base or primer under it. I would use the 217 to apply the fluidline on the lid.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

use udpp under the fluidline and it should be fine. i second the 217 method.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

I use them all the time as bases (with nothing additional under it), and they don't crease on me.  I'm sure it would depend on your skin type though.


----------



## User27 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_*can one use fluidline eyeliner like a paint pot? If you have already done this, did it crease? thanks*_

 
I've wondered this for ages but thought I was the only one who wondered about it. Looks like I'll be trying it out with a primer and a 217 brush.....many thanks because I was scared to ask.


----------



## .i.hart.MAC. (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

the only fluidline i have is silverstroke (i know wierd) and i love using it as a base for smokey eyes. 
ps: i used my fingers b/c i wanted it to be kinda sheer and it turned out great


----------



## Marjolaine (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

I use blacktrack like a paint pot all the time because I don't have a black base and when you use a black base, most eye shadows pop up sooo nice. Anyways, I don't use anything under it, it doesnt cause crease on me but you may need to use a base. You should give it a try and see what is best for you.. Also, I use 217 for application, it makes wonders


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

i use my blitz and glitz fluidline as a base sometimes. i pat it on my a clean pinkie finger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use udpp under it and it stays crease proof all day


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

You can use fluidlines as bases and they don't crease on me, but they don't hold the shadow that well and they can be a pain to get off your eyelids. I don't do it much, but you certainly can!


----------



## rehana (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

Yes you can! But I don't suggest using a dried up old blacktrack for it...because it will only go on dried on and tug...grr

blackground paint pot IS awesome though!! one of my favs!


----------



## Paperbacktrippe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

I have decided that my blacktrack fluidline will do and I don't need to rush out and get blackground pp. Yay for saving money and using up products!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

iv done this and it worked amazingly i used urban decay primer potion, blue peep. applied with my hands. kaz x x x


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

I have used Silverstroke and Blacktrack as bases for eyeshadow. They work well enough but the consistency doesn't work as well all over the lid as it does just along the lashes in my opinion. However Blacktrack dries down quite a bit better than Blackground which is hard to work with because it's so 'wet'.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

Yeah it really makes colours pop! I use Too Faced/UDPP and then depending on how bright the colour is pat it on with my finger or use my 217 brush as it's perfect with creamy textures.

xoxo


----------



## User38 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

I like to spread with a taklon brush (large concealer size) and then blend with 217.  I don't use UDPP under as they tend to separate or glop up.. moisturize the eyelid though.

If you find that the Fluidline is getting a bit dry, use a small drop of Vitamin E oil and let it sit on top of the product overnight.  In the morning it will have absorbed into the product and the gel is creamy again


----------



## gr8skott (Sep 4, 2009)

*I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I noticed that pretty much every MAC fan loves paint pots.  Personally, I'm having a lot of trouble with them!  I tried rubenesque and I couldn't get it to go on evenly with a brush or my fingertip.  I thought maybe it was just the way the light reflected off the frost that made it appear uneven, so I tried soft ochre but the same as rubenesque, it was as if it dried on the brush or my finger before I even got it to my lid.  I would love to hear any advice or tips on using paint pots!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

If using alone I must use primer. I also like to use them for eyeliner or as a primer themselves under other colors... it's a great way to layer colors and bring out certain aspects of eyeshadow.


----------



## User27 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

****


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

make sure you are only using a very small amount of the paint pot. 

if you have too much on your finger or the brush it goes on really poorly. it should be applied very lightly, and like the others suggested, i find UDPP makes application easier... 

also, maybe you should try painterly paint pot? it is a matte nude beige. i cant live without my painterly paint pot


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

You may be applying too much; you barely need any at all. I love using Bare Study, the texture is great!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Like everyone said, use a primer first, then use the paint pot so that it can be applied evenly. I swear by using TFSI before applying my paint pot as a base.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

i don't have any problems applying them.  i use the 249 brush to apply them, however, i use them solo.  i don't use them as a base, or with a base.  i prefer to use them as a shadow alone.

like everyone else said, the more you use, the worse they apply.  you also have to work with them before they set to the powder finish.  once they set, it can start to clump if you keep applying it.


----------



## gr8skott (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i don't have any problems applying them.  i use the 249 brush to apply them..._

 
Do you "pack" it on like powder eyeshadow rather than brush it on?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

i always dab my finger in the pot (clean finger obviously!) and pat the paint pot on my lid.  that way only ba little goes on and i can build up the colour gradually.  i always use udpp first and mine nevercrease or go on un-even this way.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gr8skott* 

 
_Do you "pack" it on like powder eyeshadow rather than brush it on?_

 
I don't pack on powder shadow. I brush everything on, whether its powder shadow or paint pots.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I am wearing Indianwood PP today and I patted on a very thin layer of UDPP, got some Indianwood on my finger and and applied it on my lid, starting with the outer side first.  I didn't put any on the inner part of my eye as it makes me look small eyed.  I blended it with a standard eyeshadow brush and it was pretty easy to blend.  Added a higlighter in the corner and voila!


----------



## cmonster (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

hmm if it's creasing chances are that your lids are on the oly side.  Paintpots can be used as a primer or a base.  Since it's creasing on you your best bet is to use a primer or use a foundation/concealer as a primer and then use the paintpot as a base.  A base makes your eyeshadows more vibrant


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

hmm.. I prefer paints. I do like delft pp because it goes on smoother.  I have bare study and i really don't like it.  Bamboom paint is my favourite base for shadows.


----------



## Leven (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I cant thelp ya, cuz i am NOT a fan of paint pots. I only have painterly and hate it, so dry and it applys uneven. Their paints seem nicer though , but my favorite color base is the fireworks wheel by BEN NYE, or i us UDPP.


----------



## User49 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Personally i couldn't be without them. To be honest i find the BEST way to use them is to apply them with either ur finger or the 239 brush onto the eyelid and then use ur finger around the crease of the eye to 'push and tap' the colour so it fades slightly around the edge, so that when u put eyeshadow over them there is no unblended line for the powder to set on the cream. I then like to use a 239 brush to put powder over the top of the shadow and a 224 brush to blend out colour. They do dry quickly so you have to work a bit quicker with them but the effect is ur eyeshadow will stay on much much longer. Hope that helps!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I love paint pots! I use a large cream shadow brush (mine is from Quo) or the 242 and put the eyeshadow on top. I don't use a primer, paint pots are my primer and base in one. With a thin layer, my eyeshadows last over 10 hours without creasing...even after my workout


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I love paint pots! I use a large cream shadow brush (mine is from Quo) or the 242 and put the eyeshadow on top. I don't use a primer, paint pots are my primer and base in one. With a thin layer, my eyeshadows last over 10 hours without creasing...even after my workout_

 
wow i am impressed! i have to use udpp otherwise i get creasing after about 5-6 hours. can i have your lids please?!


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I use Painterly for a base for everything!  No other primer or anything.  I use a stiff, flat brush from Sephora and brush it on.  Like Shadowy Lady, mine shadows will last 10-12+ hours with just Painterly.

I have the black paint pot, I really need to try it sometime.  I'm so use to grabbing Painterly I don't even realize it


----------



## n_c (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Use the 239 brush to apply, I pat or brush.


----------



## rusticrhythm (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I use Painterly too and I love it! It really does't have any color, really. I use it more as a primer. 

I apply it with my fingers; any recos regarding brushes?


----------



## nickyc (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I don't like Painterly.  No matter how little I apply it still looks like I have a really heavy layer of foundation on.  

I've heard a couple people say they thought they were too heavy.  Rubenesque looks pretty though.  That one I like, but I haven't tried it with shadow.  I wear it alone.


----------



## darklocke (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Soft Ochre is my favorite, and I use my finger. I just "warm" it up a little before I put it on, and it goes on smoothly and nice. I do use UDPP underneath everything though.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I love Paint Pots! I find that the frosted shades like Bare Study, Rubenesque, and Blackground are harder to use than the cream-finish shades, but can work with a bit more effort. The thing with these shades you need to blend and perfect in short time before it dries. To do this, I use a 242 or 239 and pack then blend. You want to make sure you don't use too much with these shades in particular because too much will look cakey and dry. I also prefer to use Paint Pots more as primers because they sometimes do, even when applied impeccably, have a slightly dry-looking finish. Using powders in conjuction with them will give a beautiful soft finish to the eye.

Also make sure that you close your jars nice and tight and keep them in an environment thats not too hot, and not humid. This will keep them nice and creamy since it sounded to me that your Soft Ochre is dried out.

I typically apply my Paint Pots, like I said, with the 242 or 239. I always use my Paint Pots as primers, so while I need it to be even, I don't necessarily need it to be fully opaque. I apply it from outer eye inwards, packing and then swipping to make sure there are no harshlines, but the cream is placed evenly. While it is still somewhat tacky or 'wet' I apply my powder eyeshadow (using either a seperate 242 or 239, or wiping off the brush since you don't want any moisture to contaminate the powder itself) in a similar fashion, pack, then swipe so there is coverage, but no hardlines. I continue to pack-n-swipe powders for my desired coverage. Using the Paint Pot as a base gives a flawless, smooth, and creasefree finish.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Bunny, can you use a PP as a simple eyeshadow? 

I really want to but I fear it might look stupid, I tried to use it as a base and then apply powder over the top (I was using Rubenesque) and I wasn't able to blend the powder because it kept sticking to the pp.  Is it ok to wait for it to dry or should I try with another shadow whilst it's still wet?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

You can absolutely use them as a standalone eye shadow, that is actually what they were created to do. It is my personal preference to use them as primers as I dislike them as eye shadows, but I encourage you to try it and experiment with it! 

Rubenesque and Bare Study are the trickiest. They're very frosty and if you use too much it can get like... clumpy. What I would recommend is using a flat brush like the 242 and taking just a bit of product and placing it in the middle of the lid, then using swiping motions, blend to the outside, and then to the inside of the eye. Please let me know how that works for you if you do try it!

If you decide to use a powder with it, Expensive Pink looks superb with it and also the powder helps alter the finish to make it a bit softer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And like I said, these are all my opinions. Rubenesque is a big seller so obviously some people LOVE it! :3

Edit: I find that what works best for me is to apply powder over the Paints when they're still somewhat wet then using the 217 with the same shade or another shade and blending it. It really helps soften it. Does that help? Sometimes I explain things so badly! Lol


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_You can absolutely use them as a standalone eye shadow, that is actually what they were created to do. It is my personal preference to use them as primers as I dislike them as eye shadows, but I encourage you to try it and experiment with it! 

Rubenesque and Bare Study are the trickiest. They're very frosty and if you use too much it can get like... clumpy. What I would recommend is using a flat brush like the 242 and taking just a bit of product and placing it in the middle of the lid, then using swiping motions, blend to the outside, and then to the inside of the eye. Please let me know how that works for you if you do try it!

If you decide to use a powder with it, Expensive Pink looks superb with it and also the powder helps alter the finish to make it a bit softer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And like I said, these are all my opinions. Rubenesque is a big seller so obviously some people LOVE it! :3

Edit: I find that what works best for me is to apply powder over the Paints when they're still somewhat wet then using the 217 with the same shade or another shade and blending it. It really helps soften it. Does that help? Sometimes I explain things so badly! Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you so much! I'm going out testing some MAC this weekend and I need to pick up some brushes too so I will definitely let you know how it goes, either via a thread or a PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understood perfectly what you meant the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just checked on MAC what the 242 looks like and it looks a lot like this Bobbi Brown brush (which I already have), do you think I could this instead?  The only thing is, the BB one is super fluffy and I don't feel I have much control and I always associate fluffy brushes more with powder than with wetter things (I wanted to say liquid but it's not even a liquid).





I was playing with Rubenesque on my hand tonight and Indianwood is definitely easier to blend and more likely to go with my Indian skin tone if I use it alone whereas Rubenesque is a bit "pinker".  I'm planning on buying a dupe for the MAC 217 tomorrow.

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_





 Thank you so much! I'm going out testing some MAC this weekend and I need to pick up some brushes too so I will definitely let you know how it goes, either via a thread or a PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understood perfectly what you meant the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just checked on MAC what the 242 looks like and it looks a lot like this Bobbi Brown brush (which I already have), do you think I could this instead? The only thing is, the BB one is super fluffy and I don't feel I have much control and I always associate fluffy brushes more with powder than with wetter things (I wanted to say liquid but it's not even a liquid).





I was playing with Rubenesque on my hand tonight and Indianwood is definitely easier to blend and more likely to go with my Indian skin tone if I use it alone whereas Rubenesque is a bit "pinker". I'm planning on buying a dupe for the MAC 217 tomorrow.

Thank you so much for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I especially prefer the 242 because it is synthetic, so it's easy to pick up product and push product since the fibres are fairly firm. The fluffier the brush it, the harder it is to work with the Paints since they're so much heavier in consistency compared to powders. I know of artists that do use brushes like the 217 for paint pots, but it's not my personal taste. You may want to experiment with it! See if it works for you!


----------



## kareno (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I have bare study and have been using it under shadows. I love how my shadow glides on it. It makes blending easier. I do have to use a primer under it because my shadows won't stick using it as a primer. 
What can I expect from the other paint pot colors, like do they darken colors? make your shadows more intense?


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*






It really depends on what your using them for. If your trying to use it as a shadow by itself, then you definately need to use a primer such as "Urban Decay Primer Potion" or "Too Faced Insurance Primer", you might also want to layer it to get the density you want. If your using it as a primer  then all you nedd to do is use a small amount on your finger tips a pat on lid, this way it dosent need to be perfect cause your going to put shadow on top.I have noticed in summer the paint pots dont seem to last on me ( i get greasey & sweaty  in summer) so i still put on a primer under my paint pot, then my shadows. it looks great (As long as you use thin layers!) I really learned about paint pots on "Makeupgeek.com" hope this help you all out!!!!​


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*







The paint pots do change the colors of shadows. If you take Mutiny Pigment and put it on top of painterly or soft ochre Paint Pot it looks the same, but if you put mutiny on top of Delft Paint Pot it looks more teal than it's original baby blue. that's definately one of the benifits of the paint pots. you get hundreds of different color combos. If you dont want your shadow colors to change then stick with paint pots that match your skin color. I hope i was able to help you out! Good Luck!!!​


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I use em as a shadow (as they are intended to be used) without a base, and they don't crease on me.


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

When i try using them as shadow they tend to fade on me. maybe because my eye lids are sweaty. so i have to use a primer. I guess it dosent help that it get 104 degrees all summer here!!!


----------



## afloresm13 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Paint Pots may or may not work for some people depending on their skin type..for example, my skin is usually dry, so I don't need to put a primer on my lid before applying a paint pot (the paint pot IS my primer for eyeshadow!) and it stays put all day long. A friend of mine has oily skin & eyelids, so she always has to use a primer (such as UDPP) before putting on the paint pot and/or eyeshadow--otherwise, the paint pot will either crease or eventually fade. 

I also found that a few paint pot colors are "creamier" in texture and are easier to blend/apply than others. My favorites for everyday use are: Bare Study, Rubenesque, and Soft Ochre (although Soft Ochre tends to be a bit more dry than the other two). 

HTH..


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I bought Painterly to use as a primer after UDPP started burning on my lids (waaah! ) and so far it's worked out very well. I swatched Soft Ochre, but the yellow tone made my eyes look dead. Painterly works for NW skin tones and Soft Ochre for NC, I think.

Creasing was slightly more of a problem than with UDPP, but it definitely helped. My eyes are deep set, so I'll always have a little creasing by nature.

The only other PP I have is Rollickin', and it enhances Aquadisiac and Steamy really well. I haven't played with it under other colors yet, though.

If you're having problems blending a paint pot, use your ring or pinkie finger, the warmth of your finger will help the product smooth onto your skin.


----------



## tremorviolet (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I use PP over UDPP and it sets my eyeshadow like a rock.  I have really, really hooded eyes so my eyes will crease really easily. (for example, shadesticks crease like crazy on me, even with UDPP)
I've actually found the slightly frostier PP so go on more easily; they seem sheerer somehow.  Like Bunny, I use the 242 for apply them but sometimes the creams like Soft Ochre and Perky can look cakey on me.  They work best if I apply to the middle of my lid, work outward, and then blend down to the inner corner to avoid getting too much product at the corners.
Yesterday, I used Soft Ochre over my UDPP and did my make-up as usual at 7am.  That evening I got rained on and then worked out for an hour and a half.  When I got home, my eye shadow still looked vivid and uncreased.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I've applied Indianwood today over UDPP and I decided to use a Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush as it was pretty stiff and Bunny advised it.  Plus I went on the BB website and it said that you could use that brush with creamier shadows and that's what I think I will use Indianwood as.

I swirled the brush in the product and applied it to the middle of my lid and then swept it outwards, I had to put quite a bit on but it looks pretty nice and is holding up ok so far.  I took a pic this morning and the colour is still as bright.  

The only "problem" I've had is one to do with my discoloured lids.  My lids are darker towards the inner section and then lighter towards the outer, I had to swipe more product inwards than outwards to make it uniform.  I'm quite happy because IRL it looks like I've done some mean blending of two shades but I know the truth


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gr8skott* 

 
_I noticed that pretty much every MAC fan loves paint pots. Personally, I'm having a lot of trouble with them! I tried rubenesque and I couldn't get it to go on evenly with a brush or my fingertip. I thought maybe it was just the way the light reflected off the frost that made it appear uneven, so I tried soft ochre but the same as rubenesque, it was as if it dried on the brush or my finger before I even got it to my lid. I would love to hear any advice or tips on using paint pots!_

 
Hey paint pots are like a great seconadry primer or e/s alone. Some people make it harder than what it is. But they can help make e/s pop! Just by giving your lids a blank palette of color. You dont need them all and they also have different texture from matte to sheen to them it all about your taste.
Blend them even on you lids if appying other e/s or if wearing alone blend to desired color. I dont have oily lids so it last all day


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I love paint pots! I use a large cream shadow brush (mine is from Quo) or the 242 and put the eyeshadow on top. I don't use a primer, paint pots are my primer and base in one. With a thin layer, my eyeshadows last over 10 hours without creasing...even after my workout_

 
I use them the exact same way: a thin to medium layer (I love Painterly to be completely opaque) and then I start packing on the coloured shadows.  I have some fading in the corner of my eye (near the tear duct) by bedtime, but only because I'm constantly touching that area (gross, right?)  If I could stop my compulsion, it would be perfect for at least 10 hours.  I might get a little fading if I go for a longer run (like more than half an hour).

Paintpots have completely replaced all my primers.  They're a great canvas for color true application (or color boosting, with colored paintpots), and long wear.

I have quite dry skin, though.


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Fluidline Used Like a Paint Pot?*

i do it all the time, i just use my fingers |0| make sure to work fast tho


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I actually really like the paint pots. I used to have a hard time with pastels all looking white on my eyes but after buying Soft Ochre and using that as my base all of my pastel eye looks look great! I am actually wearing it today with four different eye shadows on and it looks soft, it is blended well, and it has looked perfect all day! It really is about using them to bring out colors and make them more vibrant but some people are fortunate enough to be able to stick to one (like painterly) and use that all the time. I haven't used rubenesque or anything but if it is shimmery like bunny said than that may be why its not working. I would say to not completely give up on paint pots, just try a couple out with different colors and finishes. If it is one with a frosty finish, try it with frosty eyeshadows, or eyeshadows that compliment the pp color (i.e. a burgandy e/s with Artifact pp).


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I really really like paint pots. My fave is Painterly, but Rubenesque is a close second. What I find is that they are easier to apply evenly if I use a blending brush, like the 217 or a synthetic one from the Body Shop which is kind of similar to 217. With this typ of brush I "sweep" the PP on and it goes on very evenly.

As for creasing, I do have to wear UDPP under anything and everything I put on my lids, including PPs, but then I have the world's oiliest lids.


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

Not a huge fan of PPs but I do know that if I put one over my Urban Decay Primer Potion and then add my eyeshadow it will stay on ALL day and night!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 22, 2009)

*MAC Paint Pot Samples*

Hi everyone, 
so i have searched high and low for paint pot samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
Id like to know anyone selling authentic paint pot samples whether its on specktra, ebay or there own site. In the UK or US please. 
Thankyou in advance for your help, kindest regards Kayleigh x x x x


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot Samples*

Makeup Geek sells some in her store. Makeup Geek Store


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot Samples*

Thankyou hunny, 
This is a great site i love Marlena. 
If anyone else knows any that would be brilliant because im looking for other shades also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thankyou and kindest regards Kayleigh x x x


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot Samples*

Hiya. You know you can ask at your MAC counter for paint pot samples...I find they are more than willing to give you a small jar to try out the product before you buy it.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot Samples*

My mac is about an hour away and it costs £10.00 to get there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## _Kaitie_ (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: I don't "get" paint pots, advice?*

I had trouble the first few times I used my Blackground pp, but found that with practice it got better. I think I was using too much product before, now I use small amounts and layer to create the depth that I want.


----------



## _Kaitie_ (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot Samples*

Oooh, I'd never even thought about asking for a sample of a paint pot! That's a great way to try them out! I may have to try to get a sample of Delft before buying a full sized one. Thanks!


----------



## bliu108 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Need advice/help with paint pots*

Hi all,

I recently started using MAC's rubunesque paint pot, which I think is a gorgeous shimmery gold/peachy color. I've been using it as a base, and I definitely think it brings out eyeshadow colors more. 

My question is, can paint pots be used on top of eyeshadow? I've been looking for some product that can give shimmer on top of the normal eyeshadows, but not sure if paint pot can be applied on top. Or, is there some other kind of product that can be placed on top of eyeshadow to achieve that shimmery kind of look (not glitter).

Thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Need advice/help with paint pots*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bliu108* 

 
_Hi all,

I recently started using MAC's rubunesque paint pot, which I think is a gorgeous shimmery gold/peachy color. I've been using it as a base, and I definitely think it brings out eyeshadow colors more. 

My question is, can paint pots be used on top of eyeshadow? I've been looking for some product that can give shimmer on top of the normal eyeshadows, but not sure if paint pot can be applied on top. Or, is there some other kind of product that can be placed on top of eyeshadow to achieve that shimmery kind of look (not glitter).

Thanks!_

 
wouldn't it be easier to buy shimmery eyeshadows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can use paintpot under your eyeshadows, some of the shimmer will still show through. but i don't think you should try using a cream product on top of a powder. especially if that powder contains talc (it'll look cakey and ball up) i think it would mess up the eyeshadow on your lids.

also, you can always buy melon pigment if you like rubenesque. it's pretty much the same color and so much easier to layer over your eyeshadows. if you are never used loose eyeshadow before, i'd recommend getting small samples of them to try first

hth


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Need advice/help with paint pots*

Putting a paint pot on top of powder eyeshadow is not a good idea; it will stick and crease and be a big mess. You could layer it over cream eyeshadows or wear it by itself. If you want to get shimmer on top of the eyeshadow, go to your local drugstore and find a shimmer that you like and put that over your eyeshadows. HTH!


----------



## 2browneyes (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Need advice/help with paint pots*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_wouldn't it be easier to buy shimmery eyeshadows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can use paintpot under your eyeshadows, some of the shimmer will still show through. but i don't think you should try using a cream product on top of a powder. especially if that powder contains talc (it'll look cakey and ball up) i think it would mess up the eyeshadow on your lids.

also, you can always buy melon pigment if you like rubenesque. it's pretty much the same color and so much easier to layer over your eyeshadows. if you are never used loose eyeshadow before, i'd recommend getting small samples of them to try first

hth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree...there are shimmery pigments that will definitely boost your eyeshadow.


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Paint Pot application help needed*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_... I store all my paint pots upside down. So I would use the paint pot, have a hard time with it *curses*, store it upside down, reach for it a few weeks later...and VOILA....easily blends. 
I've heard storing them upside down keeps them from drying out and separating from the edges b/c the moisture goes to the top b/c it's upside down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just bought my first PP, bare study, and stored it upside down. Within a week it was dry and pulling away from the sides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any advice? 

I also don't think I'm applying it correctly. Have tried my ring finger and also a synthetic brush. Both end up looking uneven and almost like my eyelids are peeling (they aren't).

I would actually take this back if I had a MAC counter/store near me.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Paint Pots*

I have rubeneque paintpot and its away from the sides =[ is there anyway to fix this?

its also very dry.. =/ if this wasnt away from this would be full =[


----------



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

Most people recommend you add liquid, like a drop of fix+, or stir it up to regain texture. Quite honestly, I think paint pots lose a lot of their sticking power when they're "reactivated," so I just don't buy them anymore.

A good way to prevent cream products from drying out is to always, ALWAYS make sure the lid is on super-tight, and flip the jar every week or so.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

i have it flipped over now, i dont have fix plus is there anything else i can use inplace of that?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

Plain ol' water (pref in a spritz bottle) or any face mist. Evian do a great face mist if you dont want to splash out on Fix+


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

You can use eye drops too if you have them.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

i have contact solution lol is that the same as eye drops?.. im sure i have eyedrops around somewhere.. i have water also, im nervous to do this lol which one should i do, water or eyedrops?...


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

contact solution is different i think. it's the stuff that hydrates your eyes is what you need!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

I would not introduce water into the paint pot jar as that will quickly breed bacteria.


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I would not introduce water into the paint pot jar as that will quickly breed bacteria._

 






it amazes me when people do that!  bacteria central!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

Oh, i did not know that. Eek, please ignore me. Good job I dont own any paint pots (I was just giving alternatives to Fix+)


----------



## erine1881 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Oh, i did not know that. Eek, please ignore me. Good job I dont own any paint pots (I was just giving alternatives to Fix+)






_

 
fix+ will grow bacteria as well hun.  

no one should introduce any form of liquid into any product, with the exception of mineralize products.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

i have heard that there is a possiblity of mould growing from under the product and upwards if it gets moist when it shouldn't! eeewww!


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*






 Grosse


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

so basically i should just leave it the way it is and just maybe mix it with a pen or something to see if it gets any better?


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

I think you are best just giving it a stir. Rather than a pen, try the clean handle of a makeup brush maybe?


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

I tried eye drops but it really didn't work that well for me..it rather looks like small little crumbs. I think I might try Fix+


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 22, 2010)

*How do you use coloured paintpots or other bases?*

I have never used other bases than just plain nude base colour on the lid. But would like to enter the world of coloured paint pots and other bases for that matter.

But how do you use them? Do you use the same colour as the eyeshadow or what do you do to create which effect? Can someone explain it to me please?


----------



## obscuria (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: How do you use coloured paintpots or other bases?*

I use my colored paint pots as bases for eyeshadows that I want to stand out. e.g. Delft I use under greens and blues, Artifact I use under cranberries and maroons.  

The lighter ones (e.g. Fresco Rose, Girl Friendly) I will sometimes just wear alone.


----------



## n_c (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: How do you use coloured paintpots or other bases?*

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/p...s-101-a-90556/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/p...ts-base-77729/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/p...-paints-95759/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...t-pots-114734/

hth


----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: How do you use coloured paintpots or other bases?*

use it as any other paintpot just make sure u blend it in well and when u have the eyeshadow on it u wont notice it, i wouldnt go too far above the crease with a coloured one.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: How do you use coloured paintpots or other bases?*

I do the same as obscuria - I use coloured ones with complementary shadows to make colours really sing and pop, and nude shades as my everyday base (I use Painterly Paint Pot almost every day).

Some examples:

I use Chartru Paint under Sharp eyeshadow for a bright yellow green pop of colour on the lid. 

I use Constructivism Paint Pot around my eyes as a smudgy liner, as a base for a smokey brown look - I'll use something like Twinks over it to create depth and dimension.

Also, n_c provided links to threads that contain a lot of good examples and discussion of what you are looking for.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 22, 2010)

What brush does everyone use with their Paint Pots? I'm thinking about trying Painterly for the first time.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

I use my finger for Painterly (all over lid application).  For more precise application of paints or paint pots, I love the Creme Eye Colour brush from Laura Mercier.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 22, 2010)

I use either the 242 or my big Quo cream e/s brush


----------



## n_c (Feb 23, 2010)

I use my 239 (MAC).


----------



## Care (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots--What are they?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Paint pots alone are great when you're in a rush! I had no time to do my eyes today, so I did a swipe of Perky with some mascara, and it's still pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yep!  I loveee Perky, I think it's my favorite and it's great if you're running late


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dxgirly* 

 
_What brush does everyone use with their Paint Pots? I'm thinking about trying Painterly for the first time._

 
I use my fingers, the 217, or the 252.  I think it's personal preference; I'm still experimenting.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2010)

fingers all the way!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: How do you use coloured paintpots or other bases?*

yep, i too like using the coloured ones to go with similar coloured shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it helps the shadows which don't have as good colour payoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also if you have a duo chrome shadow - like pink pearl pigment or old gold - i like to use a darker pp like delft because it completely transforms the colour!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: How do you use coloured paintpots or other bases?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_also if you have a duo chrome shadow - like pink pearl pigment or old gold - i like to use a darker pp like delft because it completely transforms the colour!!!_

 
Oooh I second that. I love to use Blacktrack f/l as an all over base on the lid then put Blue Brown over the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Much prefer blacktrack as a black base than Blackground p/p as its very blackblack & doesn't budge for england.


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: How do you use coloured paintpots or other bases?*

I was wondering the same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using Painterly for a while and before I bought it I decided that I would use it all before I bought another. Then I saw how much was in it! It is gonna take a while to finish that puppy. Has anyone ever finished a paintpot that you use for personal use?


----------



## ChloeCariad (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of all the paintpots MAC has released? 

I have totally fallen in love with these and am trying to gather as many as I can.

Thanks!


----------



## lekzie (Apr 9, 2010)

I usually wear paint pots alone or with colors that aren't as similar to the paint pot colors (e.g. fresco rose w/ a green on top) to get a different effect.  There really aren't many rules when it comes to them.  You are the artist and your face/eyes are the canvas!  If you can't find a MAC color you like, try Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadows.  They are quite similar and tend to have a smoother application.

I do want to address one important thing though.  Adding any type of moisture might bring the paint pot 'back to life' but it also will bring on bacteria and give you a possible eye infection.  Not only that, but dipping the brush straight into the pot then eye then pot then eye (you get the idea) will also introduce bacteria into the product and decrease shelf life.  Anything that already has moisture is a breeding ground for nasty bacteria -- which is one reason mascaras should be thrown out so frequently.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

Will paintpots make a REAL difference?
Since I'm on a student budget, I can't afford 'extra's', but when it really makes a difference, then it's a 'need', haha!
So please tell me that your eyeshadow on top will look much better?


----------



## wetwater (Apr 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried lining eyes with paintpots? Does it smudge? I'm thinking that the lighter ones (bare study, rubenesque) might be good to highlight the lower lashline to brighten up the eyes. Thoughts?


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 10, 2010)

I am very angry that they are getting rid of my fav paint pot Artifact! WHY MAC!?


----------



## malvales (Apr 11, 2010)

How is paint pot compared to cream color base?


----------



## aeroerin (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_How is paint pot compared to cream color base?_

 
From what I remember of a CCB (cream color base) I had for a short while, CCBs are thinner in consistency than paint pots.  Conversely, paint pots are thicker and creamier than the more sheer CCBs.  This also may differ between shades of CCB or paint pot, but that is my overall experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Apr 12, 2010)

I find cream color base thicker than Paintpots & harder to blend


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_I am very angry that they are getting rid of my fav paint pot Artifact! WHY MAC!?_

 
haha, they are?! Wow, am I glad I have it, but I find no use for it!! At one point, I wanted to give it away.


----------



## cmonster (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Paint Pots*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





it amazes me when people do that!  bacteria central!_

 
yea the last thing you want your eye to get is an infection T_T no makeup can cover that.. just get some on a palette or the back of your hand and then mix the water ^^


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Apr 14, 2010)

I've never had a PP or FL dry up on me. I do keep then in a cool dry place and the lids are always tight when not in use.  I also flip them over and that has been working to keep them moist and creamy.  My Blitz and Glitz is just starting to get a little dry, but it is also very low, almost empty and the one I have had the longest.  I do love the way they work for changing up your shadows when you use them as bases.  I used Frostlite FL with my new Sugarpill Cosmetics Tako  and Dolly??(pink one) es and it was beautiful.  I used these before I used UDPP and now I am back to using them more.  Benefit Creaseless Eyeshadows work just as well for me.  I have purchased some of these for my kit along with MAC PPs.


----------



## she (Apr 16, 2010)

adore pp's but have to admit i use fluidlines just as often for bases & find blacktrack to be the very best value. of my pp's i get the most use out of fresco rose and indianwood. delft is the best kept secret & the most standout of the line, very hopeful they will repromote it someday.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 16, 2010)

I just received my first paint pot in delft! woo! Although, the formula seems a bit dry to me. I'm not sure if it's just cold from being shipped or if something is wrong with mine. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 16, 2010)

When I was in bloomingdales yesterday I saw Delft, Artifact and all those favorites. Delft is really pretty. Paint pots just aren't my thing, though. I have Soft Ochre and I have yet to use it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

I love paint pots than any other base. They are so versatile! 

Pros:
Vast colors to choose from and finishes (matte or shimmer)
Moist
Blend-able
Budge-proof
Not too thick and not too thin consistency
Can be used as a shadow itself or a base - versatility!

Cons:
If not kept properly, they will dry out but not entirely
If not blended out properly on the lid, it will flake bc of the thickness

I love p/ps and MAC has yet to make something better for me to ever leave them.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 19, 2010)

I just finished my second pot of Painterly. I do have other paint pots too but I obviously use Painterly the most. I've also made a huge dip in Cashflow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope they repromote it again soon...

Besides those I also have:

- Fresco Rose
- Rubenesque
- Arftifact (love, love, love this one - hit the pan on this too)
- Delft
- Greenstroke


----------



## figgy1982 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_Has anyone ever tried lining eyes with paintpots? Does it smudge? I'm thinking that the lighter ones (bare study, rubenesque) might be good to highlight the lower lashline to brighten up the eyes. Thoughts?_

 
I have blue eyes and use constructivist paint pot as a liner on top and bottom lash line, but not on the waterline. Really makes my blue eyes stand out. It will smudge/rub off if you rub at your eyes, but no more, if anything probably less, than an eye kohl liner would.


----------



## deemer (May 21, 2010)

Thanks to this thread, I'll be getting myself a PP soon!!


----------



## cmarie (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Need advice/help with paint pots*

I have a slightly different question. I really hope this is the right place to ask it. (I usually don't use the forum part of specktra so this is new for me) I have a bare study pp and i like to use it under pigments but I have had a problem with it creasing. does anyone know what could be causing that and/or what can i do to avoid it?
I would really appreciate any advice you can offer!


----------



## obscuria (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Need advice/help with paint pots*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cmarie* 

 
_I have a slightly different question. I really hope this is the right place to ask it. (I usually don't use the forum part of specktra so this is new for me) I have a bare study pp and i like to use it under pigments but I have had a problem with it creasing. does anyone know what could be causing that and/or what can i do to avoid it?
I would really appreciate any advice you can offer!_

 
 Try using a primer underneath your paint pot.


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Need advice/help with paint pots*

*merging with the sticky thread paint pots 101*


----------



## vintageroses (May 23, 2010)

I love my pp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i have had bare study for a really long time & I think I might have not closed the lid well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it dried up! boo, so girls rem to close your lids tightly! I have Rubenesque & i LOVE it!


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2010)

Painterly is one of my staples! 
I bought the coral one from Pret a Papier too and love it - such a wonderful shade!

And I've never had a PP crease on me - and I've oily lids!


----------



## cmarie (May 24, 2010)

*Re: Need advice/help with paint pots*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_Try using a primer underneath your paint pot._

 

totally worked. thank you. that was such a simple fix. I really have no idea why i didn't think of that lol thank you!


----------



## singer82 (May 25, 2010)

Whats a good PP for purple/pink shadows? Green and blue?
the black one....im guessing thats good for smokey eyes?


----------



## sss215 (May 25, 2010)

^^^^  Artifact for purple and pink, maybe coral crepe too, it looks like it would work
Delft for blues and greens, if you can find it.   the black paintpot, blackground, is good for a smokey eye base.  i don'k like it personally cause it has a sheen to it.  I prefer the black grease paint stick.


----------



## Purrceys (May 30, 2010)

I love Paint Pots for a quick and easy eye. I use Two Faced Shadow Insurance primer underneath (I'm allergic to Urban Decay Primer Potion).

Two of my quick pint pot eyes are:

Groundwork on lid & crease, Painterly above

Rubensque on lid, Groundwork on crease, Painterly above


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purrceys* 

 
_I love Paint Pots for a quick and easy eye. I use Two Faced Shadow Insurance primer underneath (I'm allergic to Urban Decay Primer Potion).

Two of my quick pint pot eyes are:

Groundwork on lid & crease, Painterly above

Rubensque on lid, Groundwork on crease, Painterly above_

 
these sound like lovely combos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes i just like using rubenesque on it's own with some winged black liner for a super quick look!


----------



## maclovin baby (Jun 26, 2010)

I still haven't used rollickin because I don't know what to use with.any suggestions would be welcome.thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclovin baby* 

 
_I still haven't used rollickin because I don't know what to use with.any suggestions would be welcome.thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i use it with greeny blues like aquadisiac, haunting, shimmermoss shadows and pigments like mutiny or guilded green


----------



## User38 (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_I am very angry that they are getting rid of my fav paint pot Artifact! WHY MAC!?_

 

Me too Rayabanana. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (btw you have the cutest nic!) -- I was really po'd about it and swapped two from a friend who doesn't use it


----------



## vivbabe10 (Aug 6, 2010)

I love using rolllicking' and then put club over. It really bring out the blue/green for the club


----------



## svetkey2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_forgive me if this has been discussed already, but i couldn't find anything when i searched.. 

how do you use paint pots? i know you can use them as eyeshadows but what about when people use them as bases to make colors pop? how do you know what paint pots to use with what eyeshadows? what are the best PPs to get?

i'm thinking about buying some paint pots to experiment with but any help would be appreciated too! thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


fresco rose and rubenesque are my absolute favorites..i usually wear it under pinks and purples mostly.  love it


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 11, 2010)

^Rubenesque is my favorite too!  I normally use it under my eye shadows, but some day's I'm lazy and use it as an eye shadow all the way up to the brow, and draw on some black or brown eye liner


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naturallyfab* 

 
_^Rubenesque is my favorite too!  I normally use it under my eye shadows, but some day's I'm lazy and use it as an eye shadow all the way up to the brow, and draw on some black or brown eye liner_

 
Same here! I KNOW for sure I'll be repurchasing when I'm done with mine. I only have two, Rubenesque and Painterly. I really, really like Painterly too but Rubenesque is getting a bit more love from me. Mostly because I usually only use Painterly underneath shadows, but I often use Rubenesque for both that and by itself.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have one that I use as an eyeshadow or even an eyeshadow base, but right now I'm just using my fingers to apply it. I really wanna try Coral Crepe, actually. Do you guys think the 242 would be a good brush for this?


----------



## hollied3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi everyone.     I just bought my first paint pots, black ground, constructivist and eclair. Which eye shadows will look the best over them? Any advice is greatly appreciated seeing I'm getting frustrated with them! Thanks in advance


----------

